# JSF und WebSockets



## Phil10 (5. Okt 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

ich möchte gerne eine Webapplikation erstellen (möglichst mit JSF), die über WebSockets mit dem Server kommuniziert.
Bisher habe ich leider keine Anhaltspunkte dafür gefunden dass dies mit JSF realisierbar ist, da sämtlicher Datenaustausch mit dem Server auf Ajax Funktionalität beruht.
Gibt es hier jemanden, der bereits Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet gesammelt hat und mir Auskunft geben kann, wie so etwas möglicherweise realisiert werden kann?
Sollte es im Rahmen von JSF nicht möglich sein, kennt jemand evtl. eine Alternative? Es geht mir grundsätzlich nur darum eine entsprechende Unterstützung (Framework) für die Realisierung einer Webapplikation mit WebSockets zu haben.

Viele Grüße,
Phil


----------



## Luu (7. Okt 2010)

Web Sockets and HTML5 in Glassfish | Java.net


----------



## Noctarius (7. Okt 2010)

Du weißt aber, dass Websockets nicht von allen Browsern unterstützt werden?


----------



## Phil10 (7. Okt 2010)

Danke für die Quelle, Luu. Sehr aktuell und als erster Einstiegspunkt gut geeignet.
Die Frage nach der Unterstützung von WebSockets in Form eines Web Frameworks würde ich dennoch gerne offen lassen.



Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Du weißt aber, dass Websockets nicht von allen Browsern unterstützt werden?


Das ist mir bewusst, ja.


----------



## Noctarius (7. Okt 2010)

Eine schöne Alternative zu nativen Websockets ist Cometd, das nutzt auch Websockets, wenn verfügbar und sonst Long-Polling.


----------

